# Two New Females at our House!!!



## k1184 (Dec 8, 2006)

Tim and I are happy to share with everyone that our friends brought us our two new females from Germany. Katharina and Juergan Oster handled our dogs at the Sieger Show in Chicago, so they just brought both "girls" to us there. BTW- My female, Bali von der Bermbacher Scheune was V7 in the Working Females and was awarded a trophy for her bitewrok in the Performance Test. We were very pleased. Judge Dorssen told my handler at the Stand for Exam that Bali was 2nd in the bitework had it been placed 1st through 6th.
Back to my new females. My new showline female is Domina von den Lahnhohen. She is 16 months old and a daughter of VA4 Dux de Cuatro Flores Sch3, FH1 KKL1 (life) and V-Aura von den Lahnhohen Sch3 FH1 KKL1a (life). Domina will replace my retired Rosell vom Heerbusch after she is titled and Koered. She has the temperament we demand in our breeding dogs along with lovely structure and movement. So far, her drive for the work is excellent. If they do not work, they do not stay here! If I do not make a lot of mistakes training her, she will have a VERY bright future!
Our 2nd female is Tim's. She is Goldi vom Vogelsberger Sudhang, a 3 1/2 year old, Sch3, KKL1a for life. Goldi is solid black and has the drives we love along with super structure and movement. Goldi's pedigree is loaded with great BSP dogs like: Manto, Lord, Drigon, Greif, Blacky, and Glenn von der Huhnergasse and Brix vom Kapfwald on the sire's side and Quasy, Xato, Timmy, Wotan, Gildo and Greif on the Mother's side. When she comes in heat this June, she will be bred to my Onnegardens Griff Sch3, FH2 and KKL2a for life (Griff was my Patrol/Cadaver K-9).Griff's sire is Tom Van 'T Leefdaalhof and his mother is Gotthilf von der Kline daughter. Tim, also, is hoping to trial Goldi a few times around her producing puppies for us. These two females hopefully will compliment our breeding and competition program. We have pictures posted on our website, http://www.wilmothdogs.com of both girls under the females tab, then click on their respective names. I hope to post new pictures soon!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations on your new additions!!!!


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

congrats!! Its so fun when you get to add new four legged members to your family! Would love to see pics!


----------



## dorito17 (May 13, 2009)

Definite congratulations to your new furry four legged family member! Do youy have and pictures>


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep, I wanna see the newest additions...beggin for pics here!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats on them! All your dogs are just gorgeous!!


----------



## k1184 (Dec 8, 2006)

Haven't had a chance to put new pics into another format. Should have time to do that soon. You can go to the website at http://www.wilmothdogs.com then click on females and then on either Domin or Goldie and you can see the pics that are up now. We hope to have new pics soon and I promise, I will post them. We are very excited about these two girls!!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Kathy on the new additions!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Congrats Kathy & Tim, Wow Goldi has a powerful head!!

Good Luck


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Kathy Congratulations on the new girls!! I'm especially partial to your black female


----------

